# Is this proper use of Drywall Jchannel?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not going to insulated the building before the drywall?
Not sure why you would have a cut edge at the ceiling.
The top piece on the walls goes up first, any cut edge should be at the bottom.


----------



## HandyDave (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks... its insulated... this was a pic i had handy... So your saying put the "factory finished" edge to the top? I got that...

Do i put the vinyl J channel on the factory edge and do i then mud over it?

Thanks


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

yes anywhere you butt to something that isnt drywall you can put J channel for a more finished look and yes you mud over it.


----------



## paparocks (Jun 29, 2011)

j-channel doesnt require mud. You should just be able to slip it on and be done with it...the only thing is that you are placing it on a recessed edge if you are hanging you board horizontally. That edge is less than 1/2 inch and you will get a gap. also the recess drops down 2" and will stand out....the way I would finish it is with zip bead. It's easy to use and creates a perfect edge. you staple it on than mud it.
again ..no, you do not mud j.channel.


----------



## paparocks (Jun 29, 2011)

oops...didnt look hard enough, 
measure from your ceiling to the topside of your loft. Rip your board to that measurement, cut and hang, cut side up. slip your j-bead on and you should be good.
looks like you're somewhere around 11' so in theory you could stack your board placing a rip on the bottom, around 3', stack your next full board, and then rip your top piece so to eliminate a seam above the landing.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i mud J channel and it works fine. they do not stock the zip bead and takes weeks to order and when doing special designs and accents with drywall you can mud it.


----------



## HandyDave (Feb 16, 2010)

drywallfinisher said:


> oops...didnt look hard enough,
> measure from your ceiling to the topside of your loft. Rip your board to that measurement, cut and hang, cut side up. slip your j-bead on and you should be good.
> looks like you're somewhere around 11' so in theory you could stack your board placing a rip on the bottom, around 3', stack your next full board, and then rip your top piece so to eliminate a seam above the landing.


I wanted to attach an updated photo... Dont laugh at my temporary loft lighting...LOL...

I am confused when you say Rip the board? It is 81 inches from the loft floor to the ceiling. I planned on hanging the sheets Vertically.. So if i understand correctly drywall finisher, your saying to put the jchannel on the "cut" end and Dont mud it?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Finisher isn't on but yes, and don't mud your J.


----------



## HandyDave (Feb 16, 2010)

Ill post pics this weekend!


----------

